# Maggette wants to join the Magic



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

> Los Angeles Clippers guard Corey Maggette told friends over the weekend that he was encouraging the Orlando Magic to make a competitive offer in free agency, allowing him to return to the team where he started his NBA career nine years ago.
> 
> "I think he'd come back in a heartbeat," said a Maggette friend who is close to both the player and the Magic organization. "It's something he'd love to see happen."
> 
> Maggette played here as a rookie (1999-00). His parents live in Central Florida. He has often spoken about the possibility of returning to the Magic.


Magic may make move for Maggette

:eek8: nfire:

Get it done Otis!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Do you guys have cap space? If not would be really walk away from 8+ million for the MLE?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It doesn't really make sense. Magic need to look at improving the PG position and getting a slasher at the two.


----------



## anru321 (Jul 13, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> It doesn't really make sense. Magic need to look at improving the PG position and getting a slasher at the two.



He def doesn't address the PG position but Maggette is very capable of getting to the basket and would fit in nicely at SG IMO.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

Get it done Otis. If he is here though, who will be the odd man out? If Maggette starts at the 2 and Hedo at 3. Who will come in relief for Hedo? Evans/Lee/Bogans?


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Turk would probably come off the bench then, with Lewis starting at the 3 spot and Battie at the 4. The Magic don't really need to concentrate on the PG position, as they have Nelson (he's a starter in this league) and hopefully Dooling will be resigned. Evans most likely will be let go, leaving us with a depth chart of something like this, assuming we can grab Maggette. 

Nelson/Dooling/
Maggette/Turkoglu/Lee
Lewis/Turkoglu/Bogans
Battie/Lewis
Howard/Gortat

It would be simple if Maggette will bite at the MLE, but it gets complicated if he wants more money and would depend heavily on what the Clippers would take back.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

it would be a nice move for the Magic, when he left he wasnt much more than a dunker but now hes more of a complete player than when he was drafted by Orlando.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

Damn, if letting go of Evans to bring in Maggette then I'm all for it. Even though I liked Evans short stay here; we have to do whats best for the team.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

We could trade JJ + Bogans + Cook 4 Maggette.....He'll be getting like 8.5-9 mil that way. Knowing Otis tho, we will probably only offer him the full MLE to take it or leave it. Hopefully he will be creative and maybe work a 3-team deal that works out for all of us tho.....Maybe Battie + JJ + future 1st to Chicago.....Hirich to LAC....and Maggette to us or something.....


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Well from what I have heard the Clippers are only going to offer him a 4 year 40 million dollar deal (10 million a year). The Magic by adding the extra year to the MLE deal could offer a 5 year near 40 million dollar deal. IMO if that is all the Clippers offer, he will come to the Magic for the MLE or Otis will try and work a trade (Bogans, Cook, Reddick and 1st round pick) to net him so he can keep the MLE and use it else where.

This Magic team would look awesome:

PG Nelson, Dooling
SG Maggette, Lee
SF Lewis, Hedo
PF MLE player, VE player, Augustine
C Howard, Battie, Gortat

We could fill out the roster with NBADL players if need be.

Of course if he came for the MLE, we still could sign a VE player (Thomas would be ideal) and our starting lineup/bench would look like this:

PG Nelson, Dooling (Re-signed)
SG Maggette (MLE 5 years 40 million), Lee, Reddick
SF Hedo, Bogans, Cook
PF Lewis, Thomas (VE player), Augustine (Re-sign for a 2 year deal)
C Howard, Battie, Gortat

I think either way, our team is much improved with Maggette on it, especially from a depth standpoint.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/orl-magic3008jun30,0,3269777.story


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

> *The Orlando Magic are expected to offer Maggette the $5.8 million middle-class exception -- in a long-term deal -- but he is likely to receive a more lucrative offer and go elsewhere, possibly as part of a sign-and-trade deal between the Clippers and another team.*
> 
> .......
> 
> ...


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/orl-freeagent0108jul01,0,2366171.story

So we are going to offer Maggette the full MLE and if he doesnt agree to to take that pay cut, then we will apperently try to go after Pietrus for some portion of the mle. :gopray: Hopefully Maggs will take the MLE tho....


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

I'd love to get one of the two!


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

According to foxsports radio, they think Maggette signing with the Magic is a done deal and yes he will take the full MLE, with the extra year thrown on. In all it would come out to 5 years, near 40 million. There should be more on this tonight or tomorrow morning. Not sure if this is true, but it would be great for us. Our starting lineup would be one of the best in the league.

PG Nelson
SG Maggette
SF Hedo
PF Lewis
C Howard

We would have Lee, Bogans, a re-signed Dooling, Reddick, Cook, Battie, Augustine and Gortat coming off the bench. I would also like to see if the Magic could maybe pick up Brown for cheap, like the minimum or VE.

All in all this would be one hell of a team:

PG Nelson, Dooling
SG Maggette, Lee, Reddick
SF Hedo, Bogans, Cook
PF Lewis, Brown, Augustine
C Howard, Battie, Gortat


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

:gopray: Wow, really? Foxsports thinks it is a done deal? That is excellent news, and with Baron Davis reportedly signing with the Clippers only strengthens this rumor. Hopefully foxsports is right.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

This is great news! I won't believe it til I see it though..


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...ug=aw-spursmaggette070108&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

According to yahoo, the Spurs are at the top of Maggette's list. :sad:


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

An inside source from RDV claims that the Magic have an 80% chance or better to sign Maggette. Hopefully this is true and we get our guy.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Blue Magic said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...ug=aw-spursmaggette070108&prov=yhoo&type=lgns
> 
> According to yahoo, the Spurs are at the top of Maggette's list. :sad:


I wouldn't worry about that article. They are basically reporting that the Spurs offered Maggette the MLE which is the same thing the Celtics and Magic offered. Judging from what friends and family have said, the Magic are his first choice.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok. Thanks for the info buddy. Things are starting to look better and better for us as the days go by.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I still think that he won't sign for MLE but we can get him through sign and trade...


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Babir said:


> I still think that he won't sign for MLE but we can get him through sign and trade...


He can't be signed and traded. The Clippers renounced him and they don't have enough cap space to sign Davis, Brand and Maggette back. Of course Maggette is the odd man out. Unless the Warriors, Philly or Memphis overpay for him, he will have to take the MLE.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Blue Magic said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...ug=aw-spursmaggette070108&prov=yhoo&type=lgns
> 
> According to yahoo, the Spurs are at the top of Maggette's list. :sad:


He still is. I have been lurking the Spurs forum and some very positive signs so far from their end.


Would be nice if we can steal this guy for the MLE though.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I love how I got shat on for saying he'd be had for the MLE.


----------

